# En que bandas y frecuencias trabaja el satélite?



## jenr_19 (Ene 18, 2009)

Bueno quisiera que me ayuden con unas preguntas, alguien sabe en que bandas y q frecuencia trabaja el satélite?, ps espero alguna respuesta, gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 18, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satélite_de_comunicaciones



> Los satélites comerciales funcionan en tres bandas de frecuencias, llamadas C, Ku y Ka. La gran mayoría de emisiones de televisión por satélite se realizan en la banda Ku
> 
> Banda 	Frecuencia ascendente (GHz) 	Frecuencia descendente (GHz) 	Problemas
> C 	5,925 - 6,425 	3,7 - 4,2 	Interferencia Terrestre
> ...


----------

